
Desktop Means Web - robenkleene
https://inessential.com/2020/08/15/desktop_means_web
======
allears
I think you're right and it makes me sad. It's the resurgence of centralized
computing and thin clents. Much more controllable and profitable that way.

~~~
justanothersys
Yeah this resonates a lot with me as much as I'd like to disagree. I know of
course as the author points out, there are exceptions in other domains, like
video games or voice platforms in particular, and as a developer I understand
that but as a consumer I don't really know what to think anymore.

